# looking for fanuc robot info online. anyone got recommended viewing.



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2011)

occasionally experience problems with fanuc robot that seems to lose its mind. i'm fairly new to this sort of problem and the fanuc manuals usually recommend a call to their reps for assistance... not a good option considering the cost and poor resuls they've historically provided! throw me some links that would be helpful if you have any experience with this.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> occasionally experience problems with fanuc robot that seems to lose its mind. i'm fairly new to this sort of problem and the fanuc manuals usually recommend a call to their reps for assistance... not a good option considering the cost and poor resuls they've historically provided! throw me some links that would be helpful if you have any experience with this.:thumbup:


Here is a link..http://www.fanucrobotics.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks harry, i'll give it a spin


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're in Ohio, you've got the best Fanuc integrator in your back yard.

http://www.kaufmanengsys.com/index.html

When the robot "loses its mind", I've had the best results by restoring the backup from a USB stick at the port on the side of the teach pendant.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

I've found usefull information on the following link:
http://cnc-professional-forum.com/


----------

